# dimmer



## stoner 420 (Oct 23, 2006)

hello all i know we have a couple of electricans in here so i thought i might ask my favorite ppl first... i have a 4'' fan i have running off of a ground plug thats hooked up to a surge protector.. n e ways i wanted to put a dimmer on it  so i can adjust the speed on it i am not very smart about this but i do know some... well mayb a little more than some but i just can't figure this out... i think it is called a parallel when u hook something up in the middle of the circuit right.... pls anybody that might have a clue pls let me know.........


----------



## leelow (Oct 24, 2006)

not all fans can be speed controlled with a dimmer, generaly this will work with motors with brushes, but it is kind of touch and realy dont recomend it, you are probalbly better of with a small motor speed controler, im attaching a link were you can get a pretty cheap one.. the connections are pretty basic you run the switch leg throught the dimmer and also the  nuetral through the dimmer. also you will want to  have the properly rated wattage dimmer.or speed controller.
http://www.electronickits.com/kit/plans/home/index.htm
good luck 
leelow


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 24, 2006)

ok well i do know that this fan does not have a regular little R|C motor in it i took it apart and it looks like a big round bearring just sits in a hole... i think it is one of those brush motor... does anyone know how to wire this thing.. one the dimmer there is a red wire a green wire and a black wire... i looked at the skamatic that came with it and i don't under stand it very strange... i can read most skamatic but this is wierd....i tryied the common red to hot black to neutral and green to ground  nope about shocked the  out of me..... well it didn't at first but when i tried to turn it off with the dimmer it sparked so mayb i just had a wire wrong mayb it backwards black hot red neu. green ground... any help is appriciated


----------



## leelow (Oct 24, 2006)

well its seams the dimmer which you have probably does not require a nuetral either the red or black is the feed and the other is the switch leg to the fixture. it is difficult to give directions without seeing the materials you are using. also if the dimmer sparked it is most probabley fried. small lighting dimmers are just like wireing a light switch power in/ power to device and a ground. you should either try to return dimmer and start over red wire to feed  black wire to the fan feed leg/ nuetral directly to the fan , ground to dimmer and fan/


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks leelow rep points for u man i think u r right don't know y i didn't think of this i will get another dimmer and try again.... i hope it works the fan blows too hard for my little box.... i also thought about getting a switch that has just a high , low, and off setting this mayb be easier.... also does any one know if temp r more like 65 to 75 is this too cold... or will they b ok......


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 30, 2006)

ok so i got the dimmer hooked up and it will turn it off and on but it will not slow it down so i have to look somewhere else for a solution... i am looking into one of those small motor controls ... i have also got a very small very slow( compared to the monster i have now) cpu fan and i am going to put this in there for exhaust ...... any ideas r appreciated...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 1, 2006)

*Whats up stoner420. Are you trying to slow down the fan? If so you can get an adapter at Wal-Mart for like $10 that has a speed setting. Those are the one's we use. If you need a pic let me know and i will put one up for ya.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2006)

*Stoner 420 go back to the section where they sell adapters for games and all that other good stuff. I can't remember the exact name but look for something like this in the pic. It will come with a few other cords just toss them aside.  *


----------



## stoner 420 (Nov 2, 2006)

thanks TBG i will go to wally world and see if i can find it i will let u know what happens.... thanks again i really needed that help....


----------



## leelow (Nov 2, 2006)

stoner you need a speed controller, still if the motor is not suited for speed control, you are out of luck, sorry , i currently have a eco plus 170 cfm centrifugal fan hooked to my carbon filter, with a speed control on the lowest setting. these fans are expensive, but let me tell you they rip, and are quite, and will **** a golf ball through a garden hose. im really impressed by the centrifigal fan thing. wow the stat pressure is ammazing. highly recomended , they sell for 130 new got mine on ebay used for 70 bucks great deal


----------

